# affichage boite d'envoi outlook



## carvi84 (28 Janvier 2014)

bonsoir à tous , 
 voilà mon problème hier j'ai tenté d'envoyer un message trop chargé et bien sur outlook n'arrive 
pas à l'envoyer et la *boite d'envoi ne s'affiche pas dans la barre latérale* à gauche je ne peux donc supprimer ce message et outlook essaie en boucle de l'envoyer et n'y arrive pas comment stopper cela ???

 par contre en bas il y a une barre qui donne l'avancement du chargement , mais bien sur je ne peux rien faire à partir de là 
 merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Aliboron (28 Janvier 2014)

ccim12 a dit:


> la *boite d'envoi ne s'affiche pas dans la barre latérale* à gauche je ne peux donc supprimer ce message


Si, elle s'affiche, mais tout en bas de la liste (et si la liste est longue, on peut ne pas la voir...)

MàJ : apparemment, après une mise à jour ce dossier n'apparaîtrait plus (je ne suis pas en situation de vérifier pour le moment). Ce qui nous ramène au point suivant, alors :



ccim12 a dit:


> par contre en bas il y a une barre qui donne l'avancement du chargement , mais bien sur je ne peux rien faire à partir de là


Mais tu peux aussi afficher via le menu "Fenêtre"> "Progression" (ou le raccourci "Commande-7") la fenêtre d'avancement de l'envoi qui, elle, permet d'interrompre l'opération en cours.


----------



## carvi84 (28 Janvier 2014)

Mais tu peux aussi afficher via le menu "Fenêtre" (ou le raccourci "Commande-7") la fenêtre d'avancement de l'envoi qui, elle, permet d'interrompre l'opération en cours.[/QUOTE]

bonsoir m 
 merci pour tes conseils , j'ai pu afficher la progression mais il a fallu que je me déconnecte pour pouvoir supprimer ce message , sinon il chargeait tout le temps , merci de tes tuyaux


----------

